# Suche biologisch abbaubarer/umweltfreundlicher Frostschutz-Wasserzusatz



## Research (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich erinnere mich das vor gut einem Jahr ein Frostschutzmittel für die WaKü rauskam. Dieser war umwelttechnisch unbedenklich und biologisch abbaubar.
Nur finde ich ihn nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand welchen ich suche?
Google spuckt nur Mist aus.
PCGH findet auch nichts.

Kennt vielleicht jemand Alternativen?

Gerne auch Öle oder Hydraulikflüssigkeiten die weder Schläuche noch Metall angreifen.

Warum?
Es wird eine Kühlflüssigkeit gesucht die im Havariefall keine Umweltschäden anrichtet. Die Kühlung befindet sich in einer Wasserschutzzone (Grundwasser) Klasse 2.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (3. Februar 2013)

Das gute alte Innovatek Protect ist gut biologisch abbaubar.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek » innovatek Protect IP - Anwendungsmischung - 1 Liter 

andere Zusätze jedoch z.T. ebenso: 

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 18188


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2013)

Der Blaue Engel | Hydraulikflüssigkeiten (RAL-UZ 79) sowas?


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2013)

@Vulnerabilus, da fehlt der Frostschutz. Es wird sogar ganz bewusst darauf verzichtet. 

@ Icedaft, ja solche Alternativen. Nun muss ich die Engel mal anschreiben ob die was haben was ähnlich flüssig ist wie Wasser.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2013)

Wofür brauchst du den Frostschutz eigentlich?


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2013)

Es wird ein Freikühler mit gut und gerne 450 kilo Watt Kühlleistung (Wert kann noch nach oben gehen). Dies ist für den Fall das es draußen zu kalt wird oder, im worstcase die Pumpen ausfallen, bzw die Leistung für das Heizungssystem benötigt wird.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (3. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> @Vulnerabilus, da fehlt der Frostschutz. Es wird sogar ganz bewusst darauf verzichtet.


Nein.

Diese (und üblicherweise allgemein typische) Korrosionsschutzmittel für PC-Wasserkühlung enthalten als Hauptbestandteil 1,2-Ethandiol vulgo (Ethylen-)Glycol, der altbakannte Kühlerfrostschutz.

Möglich wäre, falls deutliche Minustemperaturen zu erwarten sind, natürlich einfach zusätzliches Ethylenglycol zuzufügen.

Ethylenglycol an sich ist gut biologisch abbaubar und nicht gewässergefährdend.


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2013)

Glycol dürfen wir wegen dem Wasserschutz nicht nehmen.

Ideal wäre deswegen etwas was schon erfolgreich in der Industrie genutzt wird.

Auch fehlen Angaben bis wohin es Frostfrei ist, bzw. die Zusammensetzung.

Edit: Nach einem längeren Gespräch mit der Firma FUCHS EUROPE SCHMIERSTOFFE GMBHwurde mir, u.A. mitgeteilt das alle Öle und Ester, ausgenommen die biologischen wie Rapsöl wegfallen. Alle benötigen Schutzvorrichtungen gegen Lecks.
Rapsöl u.A. fallen wegen der Alterung des Stoffes weg.


----------

